# aktuelles Verzeichnis



## Gast (2. Aug 2005)

hallo,

meine xml-datei soll immer im selben verzeichnis sein wie die jar-datei. Wie soll ich meiner Entwicklungsumgebung dies mitteilen? Etwas wie ApplicationPath gibt es in java nicht.

Danke im vorab   :roll:


----------



## The_S (2. Aug 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=21024&highlight=user+dir

oder


```
String aktPfad = new File().getAbsolutePath();
```


----------



## Gast (2. Aug 2005)

Danke schön, es funzt schon prima


----------

